# Introducing....



## MowMow

... a new family member, Neelix. He's set up in my spare room and is 1.4lbs of absolute love. His favorite past times are face mashing, head rubs, and hunting stuffed mice!


----------



## Heather72754

OMG he is adorable!! Those eyes are amazing. :luv Congrats on a new brother for MowMow and Book.


----------



## MowMow

He and Book met by accident yesterday and it didn't go TOO badly. Book is terrified of him. He runs and of course Neelix gives chase. I got out the wand Toy to distract Neelix and that gave Book time to cover over and sniff him. After that he stopped running, I can see he WANTS to be friendly and play... it looks like he's just not sure HOW.

This morning I let them into the main apartment together (I won't start intros with MowMow until after he's healed up from his surgery) and they are chasing each other and having a blast. I'm watching them closely but Book is already starting to enjoy him. I knew he'd love having a little partner in crime (and someone who won't just beat him up and hump him).

I guess I am doing scent swapping since MowMow was locked in the bedroom while Neelix and Book (and just Neelix) played. MowMow sniffing out the joint now.

Mow's still a bit loopy from the sedative last night. When he gets bloodwork done (like he will today) he gets a sedative the night before and one an hour before.


----------



## AutumnRose74

*Squeeeee!!!!!!*

Such pretty blue eyes! :smiles

Face mashing...  ... or as Shelly performs it, insert-feline face-into-human nose surgery!


----------



## Jenny bf

Congrats. Lovely boy and amzing colour eyes. Looking forward to see photos of him and Book


----------



## larsan

Those eyes are beyond words. Just so beautiful. I've never seen eyes like that before.


----------



## Heather72754

How old is he Kris? Sounds encouraging so far with the interactions between he and Book. :thumb


----------



## MowMow

Weird how the picture still shows his eyes blue. They are a very bright green. 

I can't wait to see what his coloring is after he blows the kitten coat. Underneath and on his belly it's a smoky gray with lighter tabby markings. 

I really completely fell in love HARD with this little guy. 

Anyway, this little guy was brought in at 4 weeks old with his littermates. They were fostered until 3 weeks ago when they moved to the shelter after their spay/neuters. He and his brother Zazzle were the only two kittens left. 

My vet works for the shelter so he gets a free exam. Tonight when I take MowMOw for his presurgery I'll see if I can bring Neelix on Tuesday when I drop MowMow off and we'll do his exam then.

He seems hale and hearty. A little sneezy so I started adding llysine to his canned meals (he took to canned food like CRAZY) and I think him exploring hidden corners where I don't clean enough doesn't help.


----------



## CatMonkeys

Congrats! He's teensy! Glad the intros are going well so far. I'm sure Book will enjoy being the big brother to someone


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Awwww Krissy! 
Neelix is a darling!
So glad Book is accepting him so quickly! 
Also, ALL Paws Crossed for MowMow! 
Sharon


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Oh wow! I totally missed this! Congrats on the new baby! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt

Congratulations on Neelix! arty Oh what a joy his face is to look at! So very sweet! 
I'm glad to hear he's getting on beautifully with Book! :thumb
Best wishes for MowMow, too!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Congratulations Krissy on your new fur-baby, Neelix! Welcome to parenting a kitten...(exhaustion loves company)! I am sure he will keep you busy and busier and yet busier still!


----------



## MowMow

After Shepherd Book I always swore NO MORE KITTENS EVER!

The ride home I was thinking about all the sleepless nights, broken stuff, and chasing I'd have to do.

This guy has a different mindset. He plays HARD for 10 minutes and then wants an equal amount of love. SO he goes bonkers and plays then starts meowing for attention. As soon as I call him he comes running and wants tons of kisses on his little face, pets, and cuddles. Then he's off to play again for a few minutes.

I thought Book was a very vocal kitten, but it's nothing compared to this little mouth. It talks constantly!


----------



## cat owner again

Congratulations on a new baby. What a sweet face - you can see the trust in his look at you.


----------



## OSCARSMOM

Congrats on your new little guy! Now you will have to get him a female playmate so that you can name her Kes...


----------



## MowMow

Haha. No.

Three is MORE than enough. They offered me his brother, he would have made a great Tuvoc (in fact, I almost named him Tuvix).


----------



## Speechie

So so cute!! Congratulations!! What a sweet face, and it sounds like a great disposition!!


----------



## marie73

Congratulations! So this is the gift you got MowMow for his gotcha day? Did he thank you yet? :grin:

He's GORGEOUS!! More pics, please. 

Yes, leave work, go home and take more pictures.


----------



## MowMow

..... I'm afraid of what he might do if he thought of it that way.....

I'll try to take some before I have to leave with Mow for his appt. If not tonight this weekend will be picture-ful. 

That'll be hard though, I have a feeling that since he was alone all day Neelix is going to want to do some SERIOUS cuddling. He's pretty velcro and hard to photograph when he's like that.

I wanted to try and get some pictures of the coloring of his belly. I'm hoping maybe he'll shed out to a smoke color.


----------



## Mikayla

Congratulations on your new baby!!


----------



## bluemilk

Congratulations! Give 'im a scratch behind the ears for me!


----------



## MowMow

Here's a picture of his little stripey belly. This is the color I'm hoping he grows into, but I'm afraid it's just his kitten fuzz.

Sorry about the focus, he won't be still.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlUFbQa4aCY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Little cutie! His tummy will be so sweet and irresistable if it does stay striped. Hopefully he stays a nice quiet kitty....


----------



## 10cats2dogs

He could end up being a Black Ghost Tabby, like my Mr. Jazz!
He looks black ay first glance...then you see his ghost markings, in different light settings!
I think it's really neat!!


----------



## MowMow

I just googled black ghost tabby kittens and yes, he does look a lot like that coloring. It's really so beautiful. I can't wait to see what it looks like on a raw prey model diet with a grown up coat!



as988888i yuuuuuuuh66666666666666666666666666676

ETA: Neelix says hi, I guess.


----------



## MowMow

Wow, I love him to death already but Lord was I glad to put him to bed tonight! He poops me out!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Yup...welcome to kittenhood. Mine just finished nomnoms, making a huge stink, and is now running off her nomnoms so she can eat again before bed. Love her....but Mocha, bless her loving heart, didn't take this much energy for a whole month!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

I'm so glad I didn't do the kitten thing

But I'm saying this as my almost 2 year old cat is doing laps around my room and trying to get the dogs riled up to play lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick

AAAAaaaaaahhhhhh! Krissy got a kitten!!!?? Lol, I could have sworn you had had enough of kittens...but fuzzy kitten tummies are very difficult to resist.

I'm glad Book is enjoying his playmate...'cuz otherwise you'd have to go get his brother  two kittens are easier than one (sorta) lol

He certainly is adorable and I'm looking forward to all the photo dumps you're now obligated to post for us  Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## my5kitties

Congratulations on the new addition, Krissy! He is adorable. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Carmel

What a sweet face!! He sounds so precious. Has MowMow seen him yet?

I guess this puts an end to the dog hunt? 

I wonder if when he grows up you'll be able tell him and Book apart. Those ghost tabby stripes are neat.

*sigh* Makes me want a kitten... but I'd never do that to Blacky. She has enough cat terrors around her house.


----------



## MowMow

Twice he's slipped past me going in or out of his room and run straight to Mow. The first time he ran up then flopped onto his back and mewled. They sniffed noses before I scooped up Neelix. No hissing or fussing.

The second time was this morning. Mow was cranky from being locked up(he was complaining pretty loudly) I had Neelix in my arms when I let him out. Neelix wiggled loose and Mow didn't notice. Neelix ran up behind him and pounced his butt. Mow whipped around, hissed, and then turned his back and sat down. I'm impressed he didn't thump Neelix.

That's a HUGE difference from how he acted with Book at that age... he would have hissed and run, book would chase him, then all **** would break loose.

Neelix and Book play together, but I have to watch Book carefully. After 10-15 minutes he gets way too rough (Imo) and I have lock Book up. In a few month Neelix will be big enough to defend himself.


----------



## Speechie

He is so pretty...loving your new addition!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Congrats on your new addition! He is adorable!


----------



## pkbshrew

OH MY!!!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!He's beautiful!


----------



## MowMow

*More Neelix pictures.*



WIN_20140628_144723


----------



## MowMow

and what video I could trim together of Book and Neelix.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d8a5OXZgqk&edit=vd


----------



## gizmothecat

soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! i agree on those eyes!!

loved the video.....whos punching bag????


----------



## MowMow

That's mine. It's great cardio..... and keeps me from committing homicide.


ETA: and err...... excuse the mess. I'm not cleaning until Tuesday. I plan on ripping apart the place while Mow is in surgery and scrubbing it all down.


----------



## gizmothecat

MowMow said:


> That's mine. It's great cardio..... and keeps me from committing homicide.


 
hahahah all i saw was the bag!!!! i teach KICKBOXING!!!! girl...it IS the BEST exercise....and your are VERY correct in that it relieves stress.....ALOT of stress!!!


----------



## howsefrau32

He is so cute!!!! The video is adorable, big kitty being chased by the little guy, too cute. I hope it all works out and they can all get along, but it looks good so far.


----------



## cat owner again

They look like they are having so much fun. I bet you are too!


----------



## zuma

Oh what a cutie! Congrats on the new addition!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## spirite

Wow, I completely missed this. Congrats on the new addition! Neelix is adorable, and the video was seriously entertaining.  He looks almost like a mini Book when they're chasing!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Having endured Luna chases and trying to tire Luna out...I am feeling a LOT of sympathy for poor Book! He must be exhausted! Give him extra pet pets from me!

Neelix is a little cutie....sure full of energy!


----------



## MowMow

He's actually pretty great about amusing himself. I can leave him out and about and check on him when it gets TOO quiet. 

He always checks in with me every few minutes for loves/pets and then off he goes. I just have to be aware if he hasn't checked in for a for too long.

That of course will change as he gets older and is able to reach more stuff.

Book is good for about 20 minutes now. Then he starts to get more aggressive in his play and I don't trust him to pull his punches.


----------



## MowMow

Too late to edit:


Neelix has learned 2 wonderful things (with the help of liver treats). First, his name. When I call his name, he comes a runin'! He also learned that sisal is the most wonderful thing in the world. I took him over to the scratch tree and the puts his paws on it. The second he felt it, he went crazy scratching.... and got a liver treat. Each time I see him use it he gets a treat. Now he runs over, scratches like crazy, then runs to me meowing for his treat..... Smart as a freaking WHIP!


----------



## Jenny bf

Oh so cute seeing Book and Neelix together in the video. Great start to their friendship. It always amuses me when its the kittens doing the chasing. Happens alot in our house. Although Lulu give the impression she is not that impressed with Lulu, she is always up for a game of chase.


----------



## BrittyBear

Aww how cute xD congrats on your new kitty 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 21Rouge

MowMow said:


> Sorry about the focus, he won't be still.


And yet you were able to get that professional looking portrait picture. So elegant. Congratulations.


----------



## MowMow

Two more that show his eye color and his facial markings. I can take his picture, I just have to wait until he's too tired to wiggle and attack the tablet or cell phone.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

What a handsome fellow!


----------



## my5kitties

Just what color ARE his eyes? In these pictures, they look like a blue-ish green. Either way, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## MowMow

If you look at him straight on in full light they look bright jade green. In any other light or from the side they look blue.

I'll ask the vet in the morning (he has his follow up appt from last Wednesday) if they might still change as he ages or this is lt. I hope they say, I love how ...iridescent they are right now.


----------



## my5kitties

Momo's were like that...looked bright jade green straight on in full light, but from any other light or angle, appeared blue. Now that's she's an adult, they are jade green from any angle. I miss the blueness. :-(


----------



## marie73

Those pictures are great, but that first one belongs on a calendar or poster or something. Wow!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor

What a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Marcia

How adorable!! He looks amazingly like my little 11 1/2 week old Manx, Homer - even the eye color - except yours surely has a tail!! How old is this guy??, I read through the thread but must have missed his age. 

You are brave in taking on a kitten again. I've always said never again, but we've had some darn adorable foster kittens come through so I need to steel myself and keep my resolve about adopting adults only or I'll have a house full! - - -wait!! I ALREADY *have* a house full!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Congratulations Krissy, he is adorable. A great addition to your little furry family.

I received a notification on my phone that MowMow had posted a pic of his new brother so I know he's cool with it too. I only now looked at the pics. Very cute and obviously full of personality.



MowMow said:


> I knew he'd love having a little partner in crime (and someone who won't just beat him up and hump him).


Who wouldn't?


----------



## grrawritsjordi

NEELIX!!!

Would that be a Voyager reference???

He is so cute!!!


----------



## MowMow

grrawritsjordi said:


> Would that be a Voyager reference???


It would.

Neelix had his vet follow up today. He had a quick vet trip on Wednesday night on our way home to make sure he was safe to start meeting the big boys, but they set a REAL appointment for today. I thought Wednesday would be his 'free' exam from the shelter but my vet didn't charge me for either. She said Wednesday wasn't a real visit, it was just being smart to bring him in for the OK before starting Intro's with the big boys.

In 5 days he's gained over a pound (he still looks way too skinny for my taste). He's the picture of health. Still no fleas, still no URI, eyes and ears still clean and healthy. 

She says at his age, his eyes SHOULD stay the color they are. It's unlikely they'll change. She expects he'll be a black smoke with tabby marking.

He's due for his last booster shot at the end of the month. We discussed future vaccinations and she suggested that I not continue to vaccinate since they don't go outside without me, but that if it concerns me we can revisit it in 3 years when he'll be due again. (NO need to revisit it, no more vaccinations after these).

In September/October I'll take him back for his final Leukemia FIV combo test. He had one the day before I adopted him, but my vet says he should have another @ 6 months old.

ETA: He charmed every single person at the office. They have a strict "No cats out of carriers in the waiting room" but the receptionist pulled him out to love on him after his appointment. By that time there were 4 other ladies in there waiting to see the vets and they all cuddled and cood over him. The vet says when I brought in MowMow for the first time she thought he was the most beautiful cat... then when Book came in she changed her mind.... now that she's met Neelix she's changed her mind again. Of course I know she's humoring a doting cat guardian but I love hearing it anyway.


----------



## Heather72754

Sounds like a great report on Neelix! That's awesome that his eyes are going to stay that color, they are gorgeous. :love2 And already charming the ladies I see lol.


----------



## MowMow

Oh, and I forgot. I showed her the first picture in the last group I posted. She asked me to email it to receptionist. They want to have it framed and put it up in the office. 

That had me speechless.


----------



## marie73

See? It's an amazing picture of your gorgeous little guy.


----------



## MowMow

*Good 'ole Book*

Book is an epic babysitter. He's been so great with Neelix I comfortable enough to leave them to go check on Mow in the bedroom. I got to fussing over him and forgot about the other guys. I went back out 20 minutes later and they were on the couch, Neelix curled up against Book who was happily grooming his baby brother.

He's really settled down and they get along GREAT. It's a relief, I can leave them for small chunks of time and baby my big old baby.


----------



## Heather72754

Wow, way to go Book and how nice for everyone that it is going that well this early on!


----------



## MowMow

We were all able to spend the whole morning together in the apartment. No closed doors and NO arguments!!

Neelix is helping me make dinner....... he's in the dairy tub, it's a good thing I took everything out...

Book is there in the background supervising.


----------



## BrittyBear

Aww look how adorable xD pretty soon Book may try to start joining him in the tub!

"If he can get away with it, so can i!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf

Good news all round and so nice to hear they are a happy bunch. Neelix is photogenic.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I can't believe I missed this thread! Néelix is super adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## MowMow

Another dark and grainy video. I don't know why these boys can't play in the bright sun....


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG! That is so CUTE!
You can see how careful Book is with his playing and Neelix is so Cheeky!! 
That's wonderful to see! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67

So cute! Newel is is having a grea time!


----------



## MowMow

The heat makes him lethargic... poor little guy.

"Can I haz a kiss on mah nose?


Too hot to play...


"Oh, hai"



"K, 'nuff pictures"


----------



## librarychick

DISAGREE! There will never be enough pictures of that sweet little face 

Now you just need to make them into a nice album...that you can look at when he's a naughty monster


----------



## Speechie

Ooh adorable !! I love the playtime video- book is very good with him!


----------



## MowMow

Darn, I'm going to have to start carrying around my camera at home.

I was brushing my teeth after my shower and Book was sitting outside the bathroom door. He was facing the living room so I was watching his profile. I was admiring what a handsome man he's grown into.

Suddenly I saw a black blur in the corner of my eye, Neelix went flying past me (he was in the shower, playing in the puddles) and BODY SLAMMED Book.

It cracked me up because Book never even flinched or move. It was an audible THUD and the kitten bounced off and landed on his butt. Book just turned his head and looked at him like "Wth are you doing?"

Well, not to be thwarted my little Neelix stood up and launched himself at Book's head. Once again, Book never moved and Neelix landed in a heap on the floor.

He did that about 3 times and I guess BOok decided to humor him. He threw himself on the floor and let Neelix jump on top of him. After using Book for a trampoline while I finished doing my hair/makeup and stuff I guess BOok had enough. He stood up and used one single paw to intercept Neelix's attacks. He'd just gently BONK and Neelix would fall down. Bonk... fall down. Finally Neelix got bored and went to attack the door stop (A large chunk of volcanic rock I found on the beach).

The two of them make a fantastic comedy team.


----------

